# Tired during sex



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Any men get physically tired during sex? Like muscle fatigue to the point that they can’t orgasm? Are certain positions worse then others? 

My boyfriend is lifting weights now and is sore after and sex sometimes is a struggle because of how tired his muscles are. He is fit and in shape, may not be the strongest man alive but very healthy. I would say that I am very close to him in size (I don’t know if that makes a difference). 

Any input would help.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Seriously? Are you working a trapeze in your bedroom? Do you require him to hold you up in the air during sex?

I've been various stages of fit in my marriage, and never once did I find sex rate even a '1' on the physical exertion scale other than some uncomfortable joint twisting. What are you doing?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My short answer is no. I have been involved in weight lifting for over forty years and don't remember ever working out so hard I was too tired for sex. But...I know I have cramped up a time or two during sex, that's no fun!

How old is he?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sorry, I spent way too much time thinking about this...

Of course different positions have different levels of effort. All of these could have an aerobic component if you are vigorous for long periods but you could always slow down to rest if you get out of breath (or change positions). In roughly increasing order of difficulty:


Relaxed girl on top. Really no effort unless she gets tired and you have to do all the work with her on top, at which point it gets to be just about the hardest. The same kind of goes if you're in a chair and she's sitting on your lap. If she's doing the work, it is easy. If you're doing the work from the bottom, it is really hard.
Doggy style. It isn't really that much more physically demanding than kneeling without doing anything unless you're trying to do something acrobatic you saw in a porn. Your weight is supported by your legs and optionally your hands if you are leaning forward but you are using one less joint than when standing so the support is even more structural and less muscular.
Standing beside a bed of an appropriate height. Not much more difficult than standing. Your weight is supported by your legs. If the bed is the wrong height and you have to stand on tiptoes or lift her hips / squat or crouch it could be more strenuous.
Lying on your side (with her either on her back or in a spooning position) can be fairly relaxed and you can use her leg as leverage to move but it is harder than the above options. Depending on duration and speed you could end up with rug burn on your hip though. Bonus points for being able to use your hands _and_ reach her clitoris which isn't usually possible or easy in missionary or girl on top.
In missionary if you are basically supporting yourself with her body it can be fairly undemanding. It can also be really hot (as in humid and sweaty) since there is a ton of skin contact and could be uncomfortable depending on body mass or shape (heavy or bony). Leverage can be a little awkward which is what can make this more demanding than the kneeling or standing positions.
If you are supporting your weight in a high or low plank position, this obviously has a physical effort and ability component. Leverage is slightly better since you can use more of your back and thigh muscles but you are using more of those muscles. You don't have to worry as much about the heat issue or comfort like when just lying on her.
Kneeling missionary where the male is upright would remove the heat problem of #5 and most of the muscular effort of #6 but would be harder on ankles, knees, and hips. Even with a pillow under her lower back lifting her hips, it is going to be low enough that people of a certain age will find this difficult, especially for an extended period. It could be a good break if you are already tired from the plank missionary position though. Can also be a transition position if you want to move from missionary to lying on your side or vice-versa.
I have been in a situation where I had a hard physical day at work and my back or arms were sore so certain positions weren't practical. There have also been times when I got out of breath doing something so I had to slow down or change position to something easier. I think it would be accurate to say that in a particular position I would not have been able to "finish" but then shifting around would have made it easier.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

He’s early 30s. He is never too tired for sex, he has it but gets tired/sore muscles which sometimes bothers him and throws off his concentration, especially when he does missionary.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I work out hard in the morning. But I'm 65yo. I need 3-4 hrs before im ready for sex. It's not the exertion of sex, but rather the body needs time to recharge after a really hard workout. Like the above poster said, sex is like a 1 compared to a 2 hr. Workout on the machine. Sore muscles?
Yes, I've got em but never bother me during sex. He shouldn't either, especially a young guy.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

He says he’s never had this issue before. So I’m feeling self conscious about it. It might be because I kind of pull on him to have an orgasm. He says his back ends up hurting but he won’t say it’s because of me.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

I doubt this is relevant, but if the woman is fairly overweight, sex, for the guy, can involve a lot more work because you have to elevate yourself, contort a bit, to keep from putting a lot of pressure on her stomach (in guy-on-top positions). There is some real effort involved.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> I doubt this is relevant, but if the woman is fairly overweight, sex, for the guy, can involve a lot more work because you have to elevate yourself, contort a bit, to keep from putting a lot of pressure on her stomach (in guy-on-top positions). There is some real effort involved.


I get that. I am not overweight. I can lose some, I am trying to tone up and lose but I’m not overweight. 5’6, 137lbs


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

All I know is when I do leg day/squats, sitting on the toilet is a struggle the next day, I can’t imagine being on top


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> I get that. I am not overweight. I can lose some, I am trying to tone up and lose but I’m not overweight. 5’6, 137lbs


Yah, that's not really overweight. Means there's some meat on the bones is all


----------



## Muzzle (May 9, 2020)

If I am really out of shape and we haven’t done it from behind in a while, I can get a little sore in my thighs. Mostly I’ll just say I’m tired to get her to get on top and go at it


----------

